# Murph got the best present today



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

From my friend Christa


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww I love it! Totally want one!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cute! It fits him well!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

great shirt.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Cute! It fits him well!



I know. She just guessed at what size to order him too lol. Impressive. She's the best. She said she's been eyeing it for Murph for awhile on the website she uses to order her grooming supplies (she's a groomer), she bought it for him and told me to pick it up today lol.

Thank god it's sleeveless, he's hard to fit his muscular shoulders into shirts lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love that! I almost got on of those for my little Tommy when he was alive but decided to get him one that said, "I have issues" instead. Seemed to suit him a little better....:biggrin1:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Love it! It goes with Jack's ID tag!  

A little hard to read, but it says the same as the shirt!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Too funny! I'm a little scared to wear it out in public lol, dunno what peoples reactions would be lol.

Donna, I saw that shirt, I want it for Abbie lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

.......what?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw that shirt before and I want to get one for Duke soon haha. They're so cute and funny!


----------

